# Texas!



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

I'm planning my trip to Texas in late July and leave this sinking ship of a state I'm in. Don't worry Texans, California politics will not follow me. 

I'm hoping to visit the Jatcs and see about transfering my ticket.

If any of you Texans have any advice of where work is good and places to see while I visit, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I do not get the appeal of Texas over California. Most of your locals have a retirement that would take me five years to earn in the one year it would take you guys.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

might wanna wait till it dries out:whistling2:


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

kg7879 said:


> I do not get the appeal of Texas over California. Most of your locals have a retirement that would take me five years to earn in the one year it would take you guys.


Ever increasing infringement of my rights
Horrible traffic and roads
Schools are complete garbage
Taxed to death
High cost of living 

The weather isn't worth living here


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not to mention EVERYTHING causes cancer there!:001_huh:


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

papaotis said:


> not to mention EVERYTHING causes cancer there!:001_huh:


Thank God I have prop 65 to protect me




Ticket is booked. I'll be flying into the DFW area in July.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess I just have a negative view of Texas I wouldn't move there if someone offered me a job that paid five times what I make.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

DFW is pretty bad, Houston better overall. Though work did slow pretty bad when gas fell.

Personally, though, I can't wait to go back out west. Local politics aren't too bad but state politics are bordering on reprehensible. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

U Mirin? said:


> Ever increasing infringement of my rights
> Horrible traffic and roads
> Schools are complete garbage
> Taxed to death
> ...


A good friend of mine lives in Redding. He loves to hate it too. 
Problem is, his quality of life is so good he can't leave. 

I think you should get your yellow ticket and then travel around a bit.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

U Mirin? said:


> Thank God I have prop 65 to protect me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part of Cali are you living now?


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

U Mirin? said:


> I'm planning my trip to Texas in late July and leave this sinking ship of a state I'm in. Don't worry Texans, California politics will not follow me.
> 
> I'm hoping to visit the Jatcs and see about transfering my ticket.
> 
> If any of you Texans have any advice of where work is good and places to see while I visit, I would greatly appreciate it.


There is a need for electricians all over the dfw


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jrannis said:


> What part of Cali are you living now?


If I had to swag, I would guess Marin County.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

U Mirin? said:


> Ever increasing infringement of my rights
> Horrible traffic and roads
> Schools are complete garbage
> Taxed to death
> ...


Realistic concerns. This just after I read a guys post saying he pays $18-$25 for skilled JWs. I think I'd move as well.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> If I had to swag, I would guess Marin County.


Nope, I am in so cal in orange county


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

She's a valley girl, and there ain't no cure.............:thumbsup:


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> She's a valley girl, and there ain't no cure.............:thumbsup:


Oh Mike, you ain't no chicken Steve 

All that suntan lotion has soaked into your head. No valley living for me, that goodness. I'm south of them and on the coast.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I honestly don't know the layout of S.Cal all that well, try to stay away mostly but took the kids to Disney and Universal a couple of times.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> I honestly don't know the layout of S.Cal all that well, try to stay away mostly but took the kids to Disney and Universal a couple of times.


Haha, I figured. I'm about 20 min south of Disneyland. I can see the fireworks from my home. 

It's been about 12 years since I've visited Honolulu, I should make a trip back out there sometime.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

I'm here and I'm loving it. Can't wait to move

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

U Mirin? said:


> I'm here and I'm loving it. Can't wait to move
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Here = TX?


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> Here = TX?


Yes


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

U Mirin? said:


> Yes


Have a job lined up yet?


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

Looks like they will be accepting my transfer. I have to come back out in September for an informal interview, but I should be moving in December 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

U Mirin? said:


> Looks like they will be accepting my transfer. I have to come back out in September for an informal interview, but I should be moving in December
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Sounds like all good news, best of luck with all that. Props bro.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

U Mirin? said:


> Looks like they will be accepting my transfer. I have to come back out in September for an informal interview, but I should be moving in December
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Local 20?


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Local 20?


Yes, sir


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

U Mirin? said:


> Yes, sir


Welcome then. Work is booming right now. There were 40+ jobs available about a week ago. Lot of guys shifting from Facebook to the GM plant.


----------

